# New HDS-7 on its way...



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Well I broke down and bought a new HDS-7 Gen2 with a Nav Platinum Chip. Sounds like there is a learning curve to these...(especially after only having experience with old cheaper models. Hope its not too diffucult.. But im excited to get a new toy! 

Any input/opinions welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

Congrats.

http://continuouswave.com/whaler/reference/HDS_Menu.html


----------

